# Sticky  Official: A4 (B6) Picture Gallery



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

This thread is so the A4 (B6) forum members can post pictures of their cars to share with everyone. It will make a good resource for people to get ideas of how to mod or style their A4 (B6).
1. ONLY post pictures of A4 (B6)'s. 
2. If not your A4 (B6), state otherwise. 
3. *No commenting on peoples cars in here. This is a Photo Album only*. 
If someones pictures are broken or no longer showing please *alert a moderator* to remove the post and let the user know they need to post new pictures.


----------



## gregg3gs (May 15, 2004)

*B6 Audi Pictures Only - Let's Make It Official*

So I'll start.

DAMN YOU PHOTO SHOP!

PM me where you guys & galls where you host your images these days please.











Updates:

2016 Early ---- it's coming together --- Updates

















2016 June Updates


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: PICTURES ONLY of our beloved B6es (gregg3gs)*


----------



## allwheelaudi (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: PICTURES ONLY of our beloved B6es (OLD-GTI)*


----------



## jerseyshorea4 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: PICTURES ONLY of our beloved B6es (allwheelaudi)*


----------



## lux_soldier (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: PICTURES ONLY of our beloved B6es (jerseyshorea4)*


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: PICTURES ONLY of our beloved B6es (lux_soldier)*


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)




----------



## niponki (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (BIG EYE)*


----------



## ZachInDaHaus (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: PICTURES ONLY of our beloved B6es (gregg3gs)*

bone stock- just got her 2 days ago!!







(sorry for the words haha)


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: B6 Audi Pictures Only - Let's Make It Official (gregg3gs)*

Heres another of mine to keep it going


----------



## mk1gti girl (Nov 17, 2000)




----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ilko)*


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: B6 Audi Pictures Only - Let's Make It Official (gregg3gs)*


----------



## SpeedSoul (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (SpeedSoul)*


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: (JUSADUB)*

Red: SKIDMRK, White: Me


----------



## schligen29 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: (mtshank)*


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: B6 Audi Pictures Only - Let's Make It Official (CLN EURO)*


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

Here's mine 
04 1.8TQ S-Line 6 speed Quattro 190bhp model.


----------



## pa4ul (Nov 17, 2008)

_Modified by pa4ul at 3:01 PM 8/13/2009_


----------



## gottahaverolex (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: (pa4ul)*

Mine!


----------



## BLK JDM (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: B6 Audi Pictures Only - Let's Make It Official (gregg3gs)*

I saw this car this car for sale on Autotrader. I went 2 days 2 late to buy it from the dealership that was selling it. I'm actually still looking for a clean Ultrasport right now. Small world.


----------



## quibe (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: B6 Audi Pictures Only - Let's Make It Official (Evan1028)*



























































_Modified by quibe at 10:28 PM 8-22-2009_


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: B6 Audi Pictures Only - Let's Make It Official (Evan1028)*


----------



## VWJetta1.8 (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## JeffM03 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## naturaldub (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: (JeffM03)*

Joined the ranks of b6 avant owners... 2004, 41k miles, incredible condition, drives like a dream...please excuse the half assed photos haha
































-Bill


----------



## crteacher (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: B6 Audi Pictures Only - Let's Make It Official (gregg3gs)*

Here's mine...










_Modified by crteacher at 12:46 AM 11-2-2009_


----------



## markthreevrsix (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (markthreevrsix)*

only good pic i have of it from h20.


----------



## pimpbot (Jan 9, 2006)

Here's my new (to me) baby....
2002 tqms


----------



## allwheelaudi (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (pimpbot)*

****UPDATE******


----------



## vw1954 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (JeffM03)*


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)




----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)




----------



## pimpbot (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: (pimpbot)*

Update!
Got the paint fixed, hitch receiver in stalled for the bike rack. Looking like a shined up piece of hard candy. Still not perfect. The bumpers are a bit boogered up, and there are some scuffs on the mirrors.... but getting there!


















_Modified by pimpbot at 6:42 AM 3-13-2010_


----------



## genericusername (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: B6 Audi Pictures Only - Let's Make It Official (gregg3gs)*


----------



## AudiRP99 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: B6 Audi Pictures Only - Let's Make It Official (Jangula)*


----------



## A4R32 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: B6 Audi Pictures Only - Let's Make It Official (.Lindsay.)*


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: B6 Audi Pictures Only - Let's Make It Official (A4R32)*

Mine


----------



## vwnip (May 30, 2002)

*Re: B6 Audi Pictures Only - Let's Make It Official (Scooch)*

was once mine. /IMG_0087.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Mattro (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: B6 Audi Pictures Only - Let's Make It Official (vwnip)*

here's mine


----------



## brabusGTI (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## EL escorpion (Oct 27, 2006)

MY CAR AND MY BUDDYS.


----------



## BlkdOutA4 (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## hoozak (Sep 28, 2003)

Hi my name is Ron and I come from Germany.
I love the style of your cars und the videos. Very hot.


----------



## SCHIFF233 (Sep 16, 2009)

*2002 Audi A4 Avant Quattro 3.0L 6spd*



















Landed this beauty on CL for my wife (who had to give up her VW GTI VR6 when we
had our first kid. She missed that car...until i brought this rocket home!


----------



## borntorage (Jun 2, 2004)

*'04 Avant Sport 1.8T 6speed Stage 1+*


----------



## MOJETTAISBETTA (Feb 12, 2002)




----------



## MOJETTAISBETTA (Feb 12, 2002)

here are my other rims: 

Being that this form is pretty slow lol 




















BKM


----------



## Scooch (Sep 15, 2004)

New wheels


----------



## MOJETTAISBETTA (Feb 12, 2002)

Here is mine with my new wheels:


----------



## borntorage (Jun 2, 2004)

New pics.


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

No S4 Gallery so I am posting in the A4...same looks...different motivation


----------



## brennenA2 (May 31, 2008)




----------



## AudithenVW (Nov 24, 2009)

My baby


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

Here's an iPhone picture of mine from this past weekend. 










and a better pic.


----------



## BlkdOutA4 (Dec 27, 2009)

some changes since my first post :thumbup:


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Kid V-Dub (May 1, 2006)

*2003 a4 3.0l*










In progress just got it.


----------



## BadAssLilR32 (Oct 20, 2000)

So far only mods since previous pic are S-Line badges and custom Europlate.... 









To be installed are fresh new fogs, with xenons and new oem wipers ... 

2005 Ultrasport, 85k miles. Just picked it up in NY a month ago with a 5hr trip each way. Well worth it, love this thing minus the window regulator issue that just struck the pass side, or clip that went bad. I've had 21 cars now, 17 of which were nicely modded VW's some people may have seen here on the Tex. It's stock for now, and likely will keep most of the stock features to honor the Ultrasport theme, might do software, DV, j valve and exhaust for performance....19" LMs at some point, tinted windows, oettinger grill, and reseal the headlights with joey mod when I do. That oughta cover it though.


----------



## MOJETTAISBETTA (Feb 12, 2002)

Here is my winter mode:


----------



## MOJETTAISBETTA (Feb 12, 2002)

Here is my summer mode: 






































Oh and one more of winter mode:


----------



## BlkdOutA4 (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh and one more of winter mode: 







[/QUOTE] 

black usp's ftw


----------



## A408 (Jun 22, 2010)

my car at the moment. plenty of more goodies still coming 


































and a little old school. haha


----------



## lunamar (Jan 29, 2004)

My first AUDI 2003 1.8T 5spd Quattro


























My 2004 2.1T Avant
V1

























V2 As it sits now (but being parted partially out)

























V3 stay tuned


----------



## rs4rep (Dec 29, 2008)

Here is my 04 USP A4 

1. When I bought it 








2. When I got to Hawaii and Polished wheels 








3. Now with black wheels


----------



## vw1954 (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

Nothing has changed with my car, but figured i'd post another pic since this thread (and forum) is so slow. Taken yesterday after a quick wash


----------



## -03 tq (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## rs4rep (Dec 29, 2008)

Here are a few new pics with the new wheels I picked up......


----------



## TercioUK (Nov 7, 2008)

*A4 S Line*

That's my 2004 A4 Sline 190BHP 6 Speed

Specs:
K04 up grade (running about 240BHP)
Evo Technik Coilovers
BBS LM 19 x 8,5
Falken tyres 215/35/19
SPA Turbo dump valve
Denso iridium Spark plugs
K&N induction kit
HID 6000K
LED Number Plate lights


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## ConOpt (Jun 8, 2003)

Picked this up a few months ago. New wheels are in the works.
[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/cubanjosh/1294255647635.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/cubanjosh/1294239573180.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/cubanjosh/1294255487438.jpg[/IMG]



Sent from my DROID2


----------



## SpoilerUp (Apr 30, 2003)

Here are some pictures of the car i took on my trip.


----------



## kwikB6 (Jul 6, 2010)

some of my B6.....different stages of course 

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2782/4456676750_e73c18b9ee_b.jpg[img]
[img]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4031/4456675056_dd83dde442_b.jpg[img]
[IMG]http://i913.photobucket.com/albums/ac331/kwikshift/IMG_2052.jpg


----------



## kwikB6 (Jul 6, 2010)

some of my B6.....different stages of course


----------



## B6DTM (Jan 24, 2011)

*Audi A4 B6*


----------



## MOJETTAISBETTA (Feb 12, 2002)

Looking good guys!

a ferw more months and it'll be time for spring shots.:sly:


BKM


----------



## B6DTM (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

*My New toy. Upgrades coming soon..*










02 3.0 V6


----------



## R_Way (Jan 16, 2011)

That white Avant is perfect


----------



## ljbx4 (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

My '05 Cab on 19" Rotiform NUE's and ST Coils...


----------



## dcobeo7931 (Aug 18, 2009)

my 03 a4 3.0


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> My '05 Cab on 19" Rotiform NUE's and ST Coils...


 SEXXY!


----------



## kaydenver (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## boy412 (Jun 16, 2008)

My 2003 MTM A4 Avant (1.8TQM) rolling on 19x8.5 MTM Bimoto's:


----------



## BlkdOutA4 (Dec 27, 2009)

current set up


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

*Miro 111 02 A4*

Brand/Name: Miro 111
Size: 18x9.5
Offset: et40
Spacer(s): 4mm front, none rear
Tires: 225/35/18
Suspension: Raceland Coilovers (helper springs removed)
Spring Rates: 600/ 325
Ride height: lowww
Fender mods: innerliner bolt removed
Rubbing: none
Brake Spec: AP BBK


----------



## BlkdOutA4 (Dec 27, 2009)

marcdavis said:


> Brand/Name: Miro 111
> Size: 18x9.5
> Offset: et40
> Spacer(s): 4mm front, none rear
> ...


What's your ground to fender measurements?


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

BlkdOutA4 said:


> What's your ground to fender measurements?


not sure anymore, just lowered it more once i got the miro's i'll take some measurements at the shop tomorrow for ya


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

marcdavis said:


> not sure anymore, just lowered it more once i got the miro's i'll take some measurements at the shop tomorrow for ya


Sorry for the delay, front height is 22 1/4" from ground to fender, rear is 22 3/4"


----------



## BlkdOutA4 (Dec 27, 2009)

marcdavis said:


> Sorry for the delay, front height is 22 1/4" from ground to fender, rear is 22 3/4"


That works. I'm 23 even up front and 23 1/2 rear. You rockin a plate or reinforced pan or anything?


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

BlkdOutA4 said:


> That works. I'm 23 even up front and 23 1/2 rear. You rockin a plate or reinforced pan or anything?


not yet, I literally just switched from neuspeed race springs to coilovers last week and new wheels on the car monday, but i am look to get somethin soon tho.


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

marcdavis said:


> not yet, I literally just switched from neuspeed race springs to coilovers last week and new wheels on the car monday, but i am look to get somethin soon tho.


You'll definitely want a skidplate. Check out desielgeek or Evolution Thor skidplate


----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

My newly acquired B6 Avant 3.0Q


----------



## aroundthescenes (Dec 27, 2009)

*the day I bought my cabriolet 2weeks ago*

here is the pic link for flicker


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5761808157/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5762352882/in/photostream/

only has 60k on the clock


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

My 2002 1.8T Avant.

Summer set-up:


















Last winter:


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

[img]http://www.audizine.com/gallery/data/500/medium/Audi130.jpg[/img]


----------



## bondar1989 (Feb 1, 2010)

*current set-up will change tommorow new wheels *


----------



## bondar1989 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Dan...P (Aug 24, 2010)

So freshh dude. So nice. I'm jealous  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soiree (Dec 18, 2008)

My B6  on Black 19" RS6


----------



## audibot (Oct 24, 2010)

*Audibot*


----------



## audibot (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## andy'sgti03 (Nov 16, 2008)

audibot said:


>


Perfection


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## brandon456 (Jul 20, 2011)

*a4*

where did you get your grill??


----------



## brandon456 (Jul 20, 2011)

*a4*

where did you get your grill??


----------



## bondar1989 (Feb 1, 2010)

nice


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

A little dirty, and these are before i put the spacers on. Ill post more later


----------



## 04quattro1.8t (Mar 9, 2011)

still in progress


----------



## rs4rep (Dec 29, 2008)

Here are a few new pics of my A4.......


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

rs4rep said:


> Here are a few new pics of my A4.......


love that color


----------



## rs4rep (Dec 29, 2008)

AudiMyMind said:


> love that color


Thanks, always loved it on the GT3 so figured it would be good on the B6 as well........:beer:


----------



## tquattro (Sep 2, 2011)

*My one....*


----------



## bondar1989 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

here's mine!


----------



## bondar1989 (Feb 1, 2010)

looks real nice


----------



## bondar1989 (Feb 1, 2010)

soiree said:


> My B6  on Black 19" RS6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

IMG_8043 by gti_rich, on Flickr 



 
B6 Reflection at the Lab by gti_rich, on Flickr 



 
IMG_8009 by gti_rich, on Flickr


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

end thread...


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

IMG_3807 by gti_rich, on Flickr


B6 by gti_rich, on Flickr


B6 Avant - EEM Pumpkin Cruise by gti_rich, on Flickr


----------



## tabarep (Aug 28, 2011)

*03 quattro tiptronic*

03 quattro tiptronic H&R coilovers - Tenzo 18x8" rims - H&R sway bar - Borla Exhaust


----------



## A4Avant02 (Sep 12, 2011)

Just picked up this beautiful '02 A4 Avant a month ago. Already got her rimmed up with OE 19" S5 wheels. Will be doing a little drop probably after winter as well. Here she is...


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*hey!*



vdubjettaman said:


> only good pic i have of it from h20.


I just bought those rims in black with no center cap..what are these wheels called? 
so I can find the centers!

coachv


----------



## ljbx4 (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## CMD1 (Oct 30, 2011)

*My 190 T S-LINE 2004*


----------



## joellehardcore (Nov 9, 2011)

rs4rep said:


> Here are a few new pics of my A4.......


Damn. This thing is just awesome. I agree with the other guy...love this color.


----------



## RobWydeven (May 14, 2009)




----------



## bondar1989 (Feb 1, 2010)

.Lindsay. said:


>


Love this shot :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

bondar1989 said:


> Love this shot :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## bondar1989 (Feb 1, 2010)

ljbx4 said:


>


James! Your on vwvortex...Nicee have you checked out Audizine.com excellent site more towards Audi's which in nice  Check my ride ready for winter. Your looks nice btw. I cant wait for it when you throw the body kit on and the coilovers.!:thumbup:


----------



## bondar1989 (Feb 1, 2010)

Here she sit's ready to tackle the snow. :thumbup:


----------



## Tre' (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

My Avant just after I bought it;










Selling the wheels and putting A8 flat fives on it.


----------



## ultrasport05 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## colt316 (Nov 4, 2011)

*my a4*


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

My buddies euro B6 he just sold.. I'm gonna miss it


----------



## proestunig (Oct 2, 2004)

*from Greece......*


----------



## Audicted2A4 (Feb 2, 2010)

eiriksmil said:


> My buddies euro B6 he just sold.. I'm gonna miss it


Even thought this car is sold, anyone got more pics of it? This is my new fav B6!


----------



## ljbx4 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Winter set up !!! *


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)




----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)




----------



## sindre2104 (Sep 3, 2008)

Audicted2A4 said:


> Even thought this car is sold, anyone got more pics of it? This is my new fav B6!


  The car is sold yes Happy to hear that you like my old car I really really miss it... 

Eirik: Kult at du legger ut bilder av bilen her og der, særlig når det er god stemning for den 

Some more pics of it: 


























Shiny?  



























lol.. like the pic though


----------



## ljbx4 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Island Import Day 2012*


----------



## denishome (Mar 15, 2012)

sindre2104 said:


> The car is sold yes Happy to hear that you like my old car I really really miss it...


 Like it? I absolutely LOVE IT !! If possible please reply to my private message or share with us information about color code of this car  It's not basic/metallic silver or grey is it? 

And here is my Audi. Photo made on my friends wedding day


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

IMG_2372 by gti_rich, on Flickr 



 
exit by gti_rich, on Flickr 



 
B6 & B7 by gti_rich, on Flickr 



 
B7 & B6 by gti_rich, on Flickr


----------



## stuck686 (Mar 22, 2012)

anyone feel like selling?? looking for ultrasport 12-15k


----------



## derZeck (Nov 26, 2011)

first pic I snapped after installing the H&R's


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

IMG_2796 edit by gti_rich, on Flickr


----------



## rs4rep (Dec 29, 2008)

THURSTON_HOWELL_III said:


> IMG_2796 edit by gti_rich, on Flickr


I want your side skirts, are they Relak or DTH?


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

DTH's wrapped in carbon fiber...


----------



## 98blueb5 (May 12, 2008)

Finally finished putting in coilovers last night... yes, the hood is popped and i didnt put in my locking lugs yet.. she sits lower now after driving it a little... and its a phone pic..


----------



## bagged00 (May 2, 2012)

eventually want some lm reps with a little camber, and stretch.


----------



## matttRS (Sep 25, 2006)

heres mine in its current set up. going lower soon.


----------



## underground6t9 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

IMG_2830 edit 2 by gti_rich, on Flickr


----------



## polygate (May 25, 2012)

Hello,
Here's is my stock 2002 A4. It has a rare green color.


----------



## sinistervii (Jul 14, 2011)

http://s292.photobucket.com/albums/mm38/sinistervii/?action=view&current=20120418_144615-1.jpg


----------



## sinistervii (Jul 14, 2011)

02 a4 mild mods........ 

http://s292.photobucket.com/albums/mm38/sinistervii/?action=view&current=20120418_144615-1.jpg


----------



## case sensitive (Oct 8, 2001)

my new-to-me 03 A4 avant. no idea what packages it's got, but I believe it's got the sport package, cold weather, and premium. it also has the Bose option. I flipping love it. It's nice to be back in the VAG again. crappy cell phone pic. real pics coming soon.


----------



## gijsk (Jul 9, 2008)

my b6, static, fatfives, front 5mm spacer back 15mm spacer


----------



## Germ4fun (Jan 8, 2010)

Just started on my first Audi!!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

gijsk said:


> my b6, static, fatfives, front 5mm spacer back 15mm spacer


 woah- it's the avant form of my car! except you are lower...


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## dusty_mauve (Nov 23, 2004)

Here's my daily 190bhp S-line Avant on Tein coilovers and 9x19 ET33 Speedlines from the A5


----------



## ebenoit (Jun 27, 2012)

upgrades coming soon.. moved to this from s4 2002 b5 [miss it] but love avants


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

dusty_mauve said:


>


 Love those speedlines!


----------



## derZeck (Nov 26, 2011)

just got my boser hood on today, now it's time to matte wrap the car  









sorry for the crappy cell pic


----------



## derZeck (Nov 26, 2011)

just finished the matte black wrap on the bonnet, roof and boot lid. The boser hood and S4 blades are new and I installed rings from an A8 on the boot lid.


----------



## 02Avanttt (Aug 25, 2012)

*headlights*

Were would someone find those headlights? Sick ride btw 


sindre2104 said:


> The car is sold yes Happy to hear that you like my old car I really really miss it...
> 
> Eirik: Kult at du legger ut bilder av bilen her og der, særlig når det er god stemning for den
> 
> ...


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

I miss rolling with that damn car


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

02Avanttt said:


> Were would someone find those headlights? Sick ride btw


 
crack your lights open, paint all chrome black (well, alomost all chrome) presto chango.. done. i've been saying i am going to do this all summer but havent yet.


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

just finished my makeover in time for H20!


----------



## sindre2104 (Sep 3, 2008)

02Avanttt said:


> Were would someone find those headlights? Sick ride btw


My old car Thanks! I really miss it. The headlights is from ecs tuning. But you could also open the originals and paint them inside


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

dusty_mauve said:


> Here's my daily 190bhp S-line Avant on Tein coilovers and 9x19 ET33 Speedlines from the A5


 


love it


----------



## SpoilerUp (Apr 30, 2003)

just put on some usp wheels


----------



## o1rdgolf (Mar 18, 2004)

Here is my baby at my friends shop.


----------



## timothy3028 (Oct 6, 2012)

St Coils, RS4 Sway Bar, on VMR 710 19.8.5


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

couple pics from h20i


----------



## derZeck (Nov 26, 2011)

Coilover installed


----------



## MaxsteRR (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## derZeck (Nov 26, 2011)

quick snap from today


----------



## Kowi87 (Jul 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9HKpgfoRbk&feature=relmfu


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Usually not a fan of aftermarket LED lights but that sedan is tight as f*ck.. Love it..!


----------



## derZeck (Nov 26, 2011)

eiriksmil said:


> Usually not a fan of aftermarket LED lights but that sedan is tight as f*ck.. Love it..!


+1
That has to be the most factory LED strip B6 headlight I have ever seen


----------



## Delasangre4231 (Mar 28, 2011)

My 2003 A4 Avant 3.0 6-speed


----------



## Delasangre4231 (Mar 28, 2011)

case sensitive said:


> my new-to-me 03 A4 avant. no idea what packages it's got, but I believe it's got the sport package, cold weather, and premium. it also has the Bose option. I flipping love it. It's nice to be back in the VAG again. crappy cell phone pic. real pics coming soon.


That Avant looks very familiar... Lol, I don't think you have sport pkg because its not low enough. Look at mine (should be one post up) mine has sport, winter, and premium. No BOSE though.


----------



## Dannyz32 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Are those the 2.4 inch drop tiens??*




dusty_mauve said:


> Here's my daily 190bhp S-line Avant on Tein coilovers and 9x19 ET33 Speedlines from the A5


----------



## dankehoe1 (Jan 24, 2011)

*baby's first snow*

My new to me A4 1.8t Quattro in his first snow in Eastern PA. Handled really well. I would NEVER had made it home in my B3 Passat VR


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

IMG_2102 edit 1 by gti_rich


----------



## dusty_mauve (Nov 23, 2004)

A couple of mine from the UK


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

i want your wheels so bad :heart: 
awesome car :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)




----------



## 1sam23 (Jan 28, 2013)

marcdavis said:


> couple pics from h20i


Epic rolling shot


----------



## 1sam23 (Jan 28, 2013)

not the best best pic but heres my a4


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Here's a couple of crappy cell phone pics from 2 weekends ago. The wife and I peeled off the spray wrap i had on it. It's bagged on Interlago 19's


----------



## nja4ga (Jan 22, 2013)

Before








After 
St Coilovers, HID


----------



## sinistervii (Jul 14, 2011)

Finally lowered her


----------



## Dead7Ringer (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Dead7Ringer (Feb 21, 2013)

^ New to me 2005 A4 1.8T Sport Special Edition.. no that's not a big scratch on the rear quarter panel, my camera has a scratch on the lens!


----------



## enjoithis (Sep 19, 2012)

MarcDavis's B6 a4


Marc's Bagged & Wrapped Audi A4 "Paint is dead" by WhitbeckPhoto.com, on Flickr


Marc's Bagged & Wrapped Audi A4 "Paint is dead" by WhitbeckPhoto.com, on Flickr


Marc's Bagged & Wrapped Audi A4 "Paint is dead" by WhitbeckPhoto.com, on Flickr


Marc's Bagged & Wrapped Audi A4 "Paint is dead" by WhitbeckPhoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## Bags4Groceries (Feb 25, 2013)

Got my cupra lip on finally! I know not too many people run it on a stock bumper, but I think it looka pretty damn good. Dont mind my grilles...they need repainted lol


















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bags4Groceries (Feb 25, 2013)

mattnucci said:


> Here's a couple of crappy cell phone pics from 2 weekends ago. The wife and I peeled off the spray wrap i had on it. It's bagged on Interlago 19's


OHHHHH hey Matt


----------



## Bags4Groceries (Feb 25, 2013)

Here some of new photos from this weekend, hope you all enjoy.


----------



## toftii88 (Aug 29, 2007)

Summers on


----------



## Bags4Groceries (Feb 25, 2013)

New summer wheels on! Stoked to have even found these bad boys :thumbup:


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks good man! See you at the Invasion!


----------



## Bags4Groceries (Feb 25, 2013)

mattnucci said:


> Looks good man! See you at the Invasion!


Thanks Matt, yep! Can't wait!


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Bags4Groceries said:


> Thanks Matt, yep! Can't wait!


Just noticed your user name, hahaha

my license plate is GRCY BGS


----------



## Bags4Groceries (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh yeah...and the finished interior!










Aaaaaand custom 3" turbo back exhuast, huge thanks to Fenton at German Auto Pros. She was up on the lift for about 6 hours, but after a long day...custom single turbo back exhaust was well worth it. Sounds great, feels great, and turns heads going under bridges 



















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alex2093 (Aug 20, 2012)

BIG EYE said:


>


 coilover ?? give me your specs


----------



## Bags4Groceries (Feb 25, 2013)

See you all at sowo in 2 weeks! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Miedzik (Dec 27, 2009)

My red static


----------



## Bags4Groceries (Feb 25, 2013)

Miedzik said:


> My red static


Mmmmmm so nice, love love love this sir! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## leopos (Apr 24, 2013)

Just some phone pics... I will update when the Exterior is finished. Just finished STG III, drivetrain, brakes, suspension, etc...


----------



## joey0918 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sent from my LGL45C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## toftii88 (Aug 29, 2007)

I hate tapatalk.


----------



## objaun (Oct 14, 2012)

*love you car man how can i get that front lip what is the name were cn i get it?*



Bags4Groceries said:


> Mmmmmm so nice, love love love this sir! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


love you car man how can i get that front lip what is the name were cn i get it?


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

*Found myself parked near the ocean*


----------



## dmikucki (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## cutkiller (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## russianaudichik (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## good2go (Jan 13, 2012)

my a4 bagged on merc wheels


----------



## borntorage (Jun 2, 2004)




----------



## jipag (Sep 18, 2012)

*audi wrapped blue*

what front end on this??


----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Plasti dipped tail lights + glossifier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 16veurotrash (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## good2go (Jan 13, 2012)

NEW WHEELS ARE ON !!!!!!


----------



## objaun (Oct 14, 2012)

*My b6 big turbo by apex tuning*


----------



## BobMurphy (Jan 28, 2014)

*My B6. I'm Noob here but long time AZ, and QW*

<img src="http://i1144.photobucket.com/albums/o491/27twinturbo/AudiA4outfront.jpg" border="0" alt>


----------



## objaun (Oct 14, 2012)

hope you all like!!!!


----------



## EastTNPharmD (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Oldie but goodie.. on custom Rally Orange powder coated VMR V703


----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Picked this up yesterday night for 600 with 6 speed tranny crashed front 








Got all the damaged parts off 








Let my 2.7t get familiar with the b6 and start bonding . 








Today was a good day overall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## euge (Mar 23, 2014)

This is my B6


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Sittin on custom powder coated VMR V703


----------



## TheSiwwyWabbit (Jul 22, 2012)

static.


----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)

TheSiwwyWabbit said:


> static.


Not low enough jk nice ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)

static 
#donnynobagsb6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRGleason (Dec 16, 2013)

*Bought first Audi in Feb 2014 (03 A4 B6 1.8TQM5 AMB Premium/Sport)*

Dolphin Grey, 110K miles, APR Snub mount this weekend, Ultimate + Timing Belt kit (with race belt) in two weeks. Plan on Frankenturbo mod in summer.


----------



## toftii88 (Aug 29, 2007)

I hate tapatalk.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Sittin on VMR V718


----------



## P1NNER (Nov 10, 2009)

Quick snap of my 04 avant









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## phatboy70 (Feb 5, 2010)

my baby

My project B6 by phatboy70, on Flickr

My project B6 by phatboy70, on Flickr


----------



## Brens (Apr 26, 2011)

First time posting on this site, as I'm a big Az'er.

But here's my B6:


----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## P1NNER (Nov 10, 2009)

Put in the ST coilovers in. Awaiting spacers. 









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## OgaBhp (Jul 10, 2014)

*The facelift*

The headlamps of the 2003 A4 differ from the 2004 model year. Did Audi perform a general facelift on A4 between those years?


----------



## daveduran (Jun 24, 2011)

I guess I'll fill this place up with my car []


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

Just picked this think up. 04 1.8t 6 speed quattro. Lots of slow progress to come. In the middle of a mk3 build.


----------



## objaun (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## objaun (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

My A4 Quattro with freshly installed coils


----------



## P1NNER (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## jschmidtjordan (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jschmidtjordan (Nov 1, 2013)

I see.....the n00b status is there for a reason.....
imagejpeg_2_2 by jschmidtjordan, on Flickr
imagejpeg_2 (1) by jschmidtjordan, on Flickr

DSC_0456 by jschmidtjordan, on Flickr


----------



## P1NNER (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## badpony (Dec 26, 2013)

Just picked this up. Lots planned!


----------



## EURO_DOLL (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## SoCal S4 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## P1NNER (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## devious_a4 (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## dubsnmotion (May 5, 2003)




----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## klutchDb7 (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## stagedreiaudi (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## P1NNER (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## o1rdgolf (Mar 18, 2004)

Old wheels:
















New wheels!


----------



## P1NNER (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## leopos (Apr 24, 2013)

*2003 stg iii+*

Here's a quick phone pic. I guess this will be the "before" pic. Finished with all mechanical finally so, now its time to straighten up the body and figure out the subtle upgrades/changes.


----------



## Liangster (Sep 24, 2015)

*03 a4 1.8t*


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## cbarz (Sep 25, 2000)




----------



## rayray1688 (Nov 5, 2015)

*front bumper.*

how can i get the same bumper, sent me info... thankx




mackteck said:


>


----------



## SoCal S4 (Apr 9, 2013)

[/url]FB_IMG_1441609512517 by SoCal S4, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## samajvr6 (Apr 17, 2010)

My S4


----------



## k909068 (Feb 18, 2016)

samajvr6 said:


> My S4


SEXY:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## stagedreiaudi (Apr 10, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal S4 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

washed and waxed here today


----------



## 69bug (Aug 10, 2002)

*Hahn*

My wife and I just got this a couple weeks ago. His name is Hahn


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## jesse500 (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## grayz221nyc (Sep 15, 2015)

[/


----------



## dubboy2707 (Jul 20, 2009)

jesse500 said:


>


What side skirts are these ?


----------



## AHouseOnFire (Nov 20, 2012)

<3


----------



## B6420-TS (May 1, 2017)




----------



## cbarz (Sep 25, 2000)

New wheels, new pics:


----------



## Kevin1980 (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## steffy (Jul 2, 2020)

daveduran said:


> I guess I'll fill this place up with my car []


I think I need to change my car


----------



## jwwetz (Apr 23, 2021)

my 2004 a4 quattro 3.0 6mt Ultra Sport...picked it up last October...for the huge price of $2500, with a set of 17s with winer tires thrown in to the deal. 172,000 miles.


----------

